# Created this orchestral track! What you think?



## Joeyskitz (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey, I am an Electronic Audio Producer from Sydney, Australia (Not professionally), I have created an orchestral track, and I want some feedback.

The track is not finished yet, but I want to know if I am heading in the right direction with it, and if it sounds good!

Any feedback would be much appreciated

The link for the track is below!

Thank you


__
https://soundcloud.com/joeyskitz%2Fjoeyskitz-skitzwig-van


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

An interesting listen. I'm not sure what you are creating with this track as it seems to fall into 3 distinct sections - is it a symphony in the making? There are some interesting string sounds in there, but I wonder if you could do something else with the orchestra rather than use a choir to beef up the sound wall; maybe use the middle strings and lower woodwind in the earlier section and the brass (horns especially) in the central as the choir don't really do anything to the fore other than a build for the timpani roll. I think this would also add to the orchestral colour as it sounds at the moment to be scored for high strings, choir, high woodwind, timpani and snare drum; if this is what you intended then fine - I don't mean to sound unnecessarily critical. 
In the third section, is this turning into a neo-classical martial track? I think this section could use some trombones and horns, and again some lower strings. What program are you using for your orchestra sounds?
By the way, here is a link to a much less ambitious chamber orchestra track I did a couple of years ago; the 2 horns are never used for anything than to create a sound wall (a small one), but it illustrates the point I'm trying to make above in making a middle sound to complement the high flute/piccolo and the lower pizzicato strings 


__
https://soundcloud.com/techniquest%2Fbrendon-chase


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

BTW, I didn't compose the track, just made an arrangement of it.


----------

